# Do we have a name?



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hiya!

I wonder if us types have a name or title that describes what we do or are. Freak or weirdo is a common one given to me when I tell people I have done 200 mile rides for fun on like a Tuesday and all that type of thing. One of my goals is to ride the bike for a month straight, just going everywhere cross country and all that. 

But what am I?


----------



## foot hill (Sep 25, 2010)

Probably not a fat ass!  

They call me crazy! but,freak is also very common. 

The one that is hard to take time after time from drunk and or "crazy" motorist screaming out of the window as they pass (usualy too close) is "lance"


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have been called Lance more times than I can remember. I don't know why that name brings up so much negativity in me, if they yelled Yeah Major Taylor or Go Jens I doubt I would be offended. 


I have heard a term used once, Numarander or something like that used to describe those who ride the big miles.


----------



## foot hill (Sep 25, 2010)

After waking up this morning felling sick, then actually getting sick! 
(I think food poisoning) fresh salsa to blame??
started felling better, so.....
I went on my planned zone 1-2 recovery ride and my wife called me STUPID


----------



## endlesscycle (Apr 28, 2012)

I usually refer to people that concentrate on long rides as "ultra-marathonists". There is even the international cycling association dedicated to this format, UMCA.


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

"getoutamehway*******" comes up alot!


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Endurance Cyclist?


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

I get called an idiot a lot by my friends and family.

I prefer to be called an endurance cyclist.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't ride as much as you but they like to say "get a life" to me!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

alien4fish said:


> "getoutamehway*******" comes up alot!


I heard "Get on the f*ckin sidewalk!" this morning on the commute. That's not uncommon.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

endlesscycle said:


> I usually refer to people that concentrate on long rides as "ultra-marathonists". There is even the international cycling association dedicated to this format, UMCA.


I think the UMCA calls anything 200 miles or over and "ultramarathon". 
I'm a "born-again" ultramarathon cyclist myself, returning to it after a 20 year hiatus.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

wesb321 said:


> I have heard a term used once, Numarander or something like that used to describe those who ride the big miles.


Are you thinking of "randonneur"?


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

wesb321 said:


> I have heard a term used once, Numarander or something like that used to describe those who ride the big miles.


Maybe you're thinking of, "Zoolander"?


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> I heard "Get on the f*ckin sidewalk!" this morning on the commute. That's not uncommon.


YEUP that one too:thumbsup:


----------

